# diganosoitava/diagnosoitavissa



## 盲人瞎馬

Hello.

I'd like to know the difference between these two phrases:
Tauti on vaikeasti diagnosoitavissa
Tauti on vaikeasti diagnosoitava

Thanks.


----------



## Hakro

There's practically no difference.

Instead:
Tauti on diagnosoitavissa = The disease is possible to be diagnosed
Tauti on diagnosoitava = The disease must be diagnosed


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Hakro said:


> There's practically no difference.
> 
> Instead:
> Tauti on diagnosoitavissa = The disease is possible to be diagnosed
> Tauti on diagnosoitava = The disease must be diagnosed



You changed the examples. I didn't mean to imply obligation with the -tava form but possibility.

Try to read it as if it diagnosoitava meant diagnosable.


----------



## Hakro

As I first said, there's practically no difference. Then I only added some examples where there is a difference.

The only difference you could imagine is that...
- Tauti on vaikeasti diagnosoitavissa = Doctors have problems diagnosing the disease, for some reason or another.
- Tauti on vaikeasti diagnosoitava = The character of the disease is such that it's hard to diagnose it.
... but you can never be sure about the exact meaning unless you have a possibility to ask the person who said or wrote it.


----------

